

My 7-day cycle for generating content that's read/shared by 30000+ people/week - pauljarvis
https://medium.com/i-dont-know-a-thing/my-7-day-cycle-for-generating-content-that-gets-read-shared-by-30-000-people-week-a134a3172477

======
mijustin
Really helpful to get a day-by-day breakdown like this.

Do you really do this _every_ week?

~~~
pauljarvis
Heck ya! Every single week... Except for Dec when I take a 4 week "break" from
content writing/marketing.

------
JoshDoody
You mention that you send your newsletter out at 6 AM on Sundays. How did you
arrive at that time? I usually shoot for mid-day some time Tuesday–Thursday; I
wonder if I'm sending at the best times, though.

~~~
pauljarvis
A/B testing :) But also, since the content straddles work and non-work, it
seems like the best time regardless. I stopped testing over a year ago, so
another time/day may do better, but I'm happy with it.

Plus, I can't exactly change to monday's now since it's actually called "the
sunday dispatches" haha.

